# pinch harmonics!



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

i have looked at a few guitar sites about these and i looked up a few lessons bu i still cant get them to sound the way i want. i want the good squeel that i hear all the time now mostly in that screamo music.... i think zakk wylde uses them a bit too... but if anyone has a good lesson or some tips on how to do them it would be great..


thanks:rockon2:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

esp_dsp said:


> i have looked at a few guitar sites about these and i looked up a few lessons bu i still cant get them to sound the way i want. i want the good squeel that i hear all the time now mostly in that screamo music.... i think zakk wylde uses them a bit too... but if anyone has a good lesson or some tips on how to do them it would be great..
> 
> 
> thanks:rockon2:


Look at the way you hold the pick... hold it as if it were horizontal to the strings (aka holding it so it's flat, no angle). Index is on the bottom and thumb is on the top right? Now angle it a bit and you'll see some of your thumb will hang over. You want that part of your thumb to make contact with the string.

Now it's all downstrokes... everywhere you do this on the string will have a different pitch so spend some time doing pinch harmonics up and down the string to find the desired pitch. Using more force will usually make them come out clearer as well. 

The more gain you have the easier they come out as well, if you look at Zakk's rig he has his MXR Wylde Overdrive with all the knobs set to max... and trust me, that's a lot of ****in' gain. I only have the gain knob on mine set to like a quarter of what's available, lol. 

To sound like Zakk now, you need to develop good vibrato... after that it's all easy. Oh yeah, and he usually uses drop C, a whole step down, or a whole step down with the low E dropped to whatever key he's in... so that might be required the get the pitch you're after. Typically anything in standard (older Ozzy stuff... no BLS shit is in standard lol) he plays a whole step down live.

Hope that helped... if you still need like a visual aid I'll see if I can get a camera. I remember I couldn't find a decent explaination of it either... busted my balls for like 2 hours trying to figure it out, haha. Was one of the first techniques I learned how to do... before alternate picking lol oh the joys of being self taught. All worked out in the end!


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

hmm alright ill give it a try thanks for the tips!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

i can get the harmonics on the g string really easy... but the low e is impossible for me like i have hit it once before but it was just a fluke.... any pointers about this one?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

esp_dsp said:


> i can get the harmonics on the g string really easy... but the low e is impossible for me like i have hit it once before but it was just a fluke.... any pointers about this one?


Move up and down the E string with your pick hand and find the sweet spot as Violation said.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Apply the same idea to the low E, but the good screamin' Zakk Wylde style harmonics are going to be further back towards the bridge pickup.

The edge of the bridge pickup, like in the direction of the neck pickup (meaning not the side closest to the trem)... from that edge, go about an inch towards the neck pickup (picture a single coil between your 2 humbuckers... right there) and that's where they usually come out really good. 

You may need high output pickups to make them come out good too... does your Epi have EMG 81 / 85 or the stock passive EMGs? The passive EMGs won't do it too well, but you can get high output passives that make them ring nicely if you're not interested in actives... high output makes it a lot easier.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

no when i got my epi it came with some crap humbuckers so i had L&M hook up the Emgs 81/85s....... but anyways... so i should picture it as a H S H set up and pick where the single coil would be? ill try it around the 3rd fret and see what happens

thanks for the help!:rockon:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

http://guitar.jgwebdesign.net/_soundclips/harmonic.mp3

That's what you should be doing on the low E... finding the sweet spot. I started all the way at the back of the trem and went up to the neck and back. Lol my finger almost slipped when I did the vibrato bit, haven't warmed up yet but when I did the vibrato that's right above my single coil.


----------



## SZ Addicted (Jul 9, 2007)

violation said:


> if you look at Zakk's rig he has his MXR Wylde Overdrive with all the knobs set to max... and trust me, that's a lot of ****in' gain.



^^^That's sig worthy right there  Also hunting for pinch harmonics...

-Twiggs


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Jul 11, 2007)

SZ Addicted said:


> ^^^That's sig worthy right there  Also hunting for pinch harmonics...
> 
> -Twiggs


Keep trying to get those harmonics. You will get them eventually, it takes everyone a different amount of time to learn, but you will get it!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Mmkay here's a better way of explaining it... holding the pick like this will make it a lot harder (my pics suck so I highlighted the pick in a nice bright green... *you may have to turn the brightness on your monitor up to see my thumb position lol*): 










What you want to do is when you attack the string and want a harmonic hold the pick like this (or twist it... I naturally hold the pick like this when I'm picking... makes speed picking a lot easier too):










... almost 90 degrees. 

*Once the pick passes the string, you want the part of your thumb circled in green to make contact with the string producing the harmonic.* You can hold the pick flat like the first pic if you want but again, it makes it harder. If you want to hold it flat, just apply the same idea. 

Depending on what pick you use you may have to choke up on the pick a little higher so when you pass the string and your thumb touches, the pick doesn't hit the string below it. Dunlop Jazz III's are a lot smaller than your average pick so I don't have a problem with it.

That's the best way I can explain it... hope that cleared it up a bit.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

alright we got the hole picking thing down is that all there is to it? or do you have to do something different with your left hand?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Here is the lesson I gave on Pinch Harmonics over at the Musician's Lounge...

This weeks lesson as promised is all about Pinch Harmonics. 
There are other names for this technique such as artificial harmonics, zingers, pings, trick harmonics etc... but I use the 80's term. 

To understand Pinch Harmonics first you must have a basic understanding of guitar harmonics in general. 
Natural harmonics can be sounded by lightly touching a string directly above certain fretwires ( and other places but to keep it simple... ). 

Try lightly touching the 4th string directly above the 12th fretwire, pick the string and release ( raise finger off of string ) immediatly afterwards. You should hear a bell-like tone that matches the G note at the 12 fret. Since this is an open string then essentially you have a one octave note increase... make sence. 
Why does this occur? There are several points along the lenth of the string where nodes occur ( above the 5th, 7th, 12th, 17th, 19th frets are common reference points but there are many more ), this is where no vibration takes place. Confused... don't be. When you sound any note the node tone is always sounded too but becomes part of then entier "package" of what you hear. In the case of sounding the Natural harmonic you are causing only the node point harmonic tone/note to sound. 
Now experiment with this technique and slowly start from the nut moving your finger lightly across the string right up to the bridge sounding all Natural Harmonics along the way. Do this on all strings. I recommend using a good multi octave tuner to "see" the harmonics you are sounding. 

Pinch Harmonics are this same basic technique performed in a different manner. 
The flesh of your thumb ( most common ) or index finger that grips the plectrum can be used to momentarily touch or in better words brush by the string ( being picked ) just after it has been sounded. Doing this at a node points will produce Pinch Harmonics. Doing this at any other point will deaden or mute the sounded note. 
I recommend you use a good multi octave tuner when doing this so you can "see" the note being produced. 

Now comes the tricky part ( of trick harmonics )... getting these Pinch Harmonics to sound KILLER. 
Getting Pinch Harmonics to sound clearly can be a hit and miss situation if you do not spend the time praticing the physical aspects of this technique. By this I mean getting your thumb and index to co-operate. The right amount of pick attack and momentary flesh contact must be achieved and the only way to do this is experiment and practice. Everyone has a slightly different pick grip and thumb/finger profile. So first you must get this aspect DOWN. Second nature if you will. 
Next you will need to become familiar with where to locate the node points and this is best achieved by relentless experimentation. When practicing the physical aspects of this technique move your picking hand along the lenth of the string in a similar fasion as mentioned in Natural harmonics. 
You will hear the Pinch Harmonics "Jump out" as you do this and now you must remember these locations. A good place to start is along the area above your guitar's pickups... this allows a good reference point. 

There is a lot on the internet and I have discussed this technique to no end with other players and some love it and some hate it. Lovers have the technique down and have put in the practice/experimentation time and have commited to memory the necassary info to pull it off consistantly. Haters have not commited and usually blame it on thier guitar, amp, pickups, strings, picks... the list goes on. Therefor I will say this... 

{:strat:} PRACTICE ALL HARMONIC TECHNIQUES UNPLUGGED WITHOUT THE ASSISTANCE OF AN AMPLIFIER. {:smithstrat:} 

Once you can effeciantly perform Pinch Harmonics this way you will be much more happy with the results plugged in and amped up. 

Having said that here are a few tips to make Pinch harmonics sound KILLER plugged in. 

Use your Bridge Pickup... preferable a humbucker. This in no way excludes other pickups. 

Use a healthy dose of gain but not oversaturation. Remember you should be able to do this unplugged so even at crystal clean amp settings Pinch Harmonics should sound loud and clear. 

No the EQ settings make no difference to your ability to sound Pinch Harmonics. EQ settings are meerly a personal preferance. 

New strings will sound better. Old strings will creat problems as cracks will foul node points. If you are one of those players that never changes your strings then you need to reconsider. Two months is long enough ever for very little play time. For heavy play time 2-4 hours can anhialate a set of strings. 

The pick you use will have an effect too... believe me when I say rigid/thicker picks are way better. 

Without a doubt you have to practice this technique... so commit and get the results. 

Any questions on this topic will be replied to. I expect questions especially with a technique of this nature so feel free to sound off here at this thread. 
There is also much more information on this topic to discuss ( I could write pages and pages ) but to create a lesson the readers digest version is the "reality" solution. So please feel free to discuss this topic here. 
I will commit to helping you along your way to complete technical proficiency. 

Next week it's SLASH CHORDS.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

esp_dsp said:


> alright we got the hole picking thing down is that all there is to it? or do you have to do something different with your left hand?


Fret a note, that's it lol unless the song or passage requires otherwise (ie: vibrato added to the note).


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

KHINGPYNN said:


> No the EQ settings make no difference to your ability to sound Pinch Harmonics. EQ settings are meerly a personal preferance.


The more treble you have the easier they are too. A lot of treble isn't necessary if you balance it out with gain, but it does make a difference.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

*KHINGPYNN*s write-up is the way to go.
However, if you're like me, it'd be great if someone
showed you. Watch this....
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5I5O8P-r5Rk&mode=related&search=
happy squealing!


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

*easy with ZZ*

I suggest learning a few ZZ Top tunes and ping notes cant help to fall into place if you really get into it.


----------



## SZ Addicted (Jul 9, 2007)

laristotle said:


> *KHINGPYNN*s write-up is the way to go.
> However, if you're like me, it'd be great if someone
> showed you. Watch this....
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=5I5O8P-r5Rk&mode=related&search=
> happy squealing!


I've been spending a little time on the pinch harmonics. Having trouble getting the consistency down. Something else I can see being a bit of a stumbling block is the transition from your normal pick "hold" to the one used for pinch harmonics. I also find it very interesting how the nodes? or whatever work. There are spots when picking that the harmonic comes out really well and others where it just sounds like a muted note.

Frustrating...

-Twiggs


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

I think most of what Zakk does (especially in the rythym parts) is just natural harmonics. They're easily done and there's no real pick technique because the harmonic is produced with the left hand. Not to say that you shouldn't learn how to pinch. It's just that, for example , It Dies Today, Slipknot, As I Lay Dying, Atreyu, I could name a whole bunch more, all use the 3rd fret harmonic on strings 4,5,6 with heavy vibrato or bends more than anything else.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Metal#J# said:


> I think most of what Zakk does (especially in the rythym parts) is just natural harmonics. They're easily done and there's no real pick technique because the harmonic is produced with the left hand. Not to say that you shouldn't learn how to pinch. It's just that, for example , It Dies Today, Slipknot, As I Lay Dying, Atreyu, I could name a whole bunch more, all use the 3rd fret harmonic on strings 4,5,6 with heavy vibrato or bends more than anything else.


No, Zakk does pinch harmonics.


----------

